# Ad Mech Rumors



## Zion

From Natfka:


> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> An Ad Mech playable army is being released by GW, not Forgeworld,
> in March. Now this timing could be off slightly, but its coming soon.


And the older rumors:


> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Ive seen the model so I thought I would chime in and describe the Dunecrawler. Sorry no pictures, it was not possible.
> 
> Its a walker with 4 armoured mechanical spider legs. The crew compartment is large metal box angled in the front. There is a small robotic arm in the front with tools and drills on the appendage. The visor for the drivers inside is a slit with optical lenses on the the left hand side of the opening. The Eradication Beamer is big, and looks like a giant conversion beamer, up top there is a gunner with a heavy stubber. I don't know the optional guns, but there are a couple. One that looks like a long barreled autocannon, but has some sort of array attached to it. None of the weapon options look like standard Imperial Weapons.
> 
> I also wanted to mention, that this is a Games Workshop release, not Forgeworld.





> Adeptus Mechanicus
> General
> The new faction is in fact Ad Mech, Skitarii. As far as I know this is still a ways out, but who knows. There is only troops and elites, with vehicles. Mostly foot soldiers, guys with spider legs, and a couple tank/spider hybrids.
> 
> I have a little information for you on a new 40k Faction. Ive seen artwork of two soldiers in heavy but clunky grey body armour and helm, with one wielding an odd looking plasma pistol of sorts. The most striking thing about the image, with smoke and laser fire in the background, is the draping of the red cloth beneath the shoulder plating, and a symbol of the Adeptus Mechanicus on the main figures chest. All I will add right now is the book is 85pgs with datasheets and formations.
> 
> Weapons
> the plasma pistol described in your previous article is not an odd looking plasma pistol. its an arc pistol. arc weapons will be available for the skitarii in both pistol and rifle. the arc rifle is rapid fire with haywire. rifle and pistol both are s6 ap5.
> 
> Cognis Weapons are normal weapons with the Cognis attached to it, like Cognis Lascannon. They simply use a BS 2 when firing snap shots because of an awakened machine spirit.
> 
> Burst Pistol rules allow for 5 shots to be fired instead of just a single one.
> 
> Galvanic Rifle looks like an ornate flintlock rifle with a canister on the side. R30", rapid fire, S4.
> 
> Onager Dunewalker
> a heavy choice walker called a Onager Dunewalker will be part of the skitarii. they are an armor 12 walker that comes with overlapping forcefields that give an invulnerable save. each additional walker in the squad increases the save by 1. they come with a conversion beamer type weapon that is more powerful up close and disperses to a large but weaker blast at longer range. squadrons up to 3.
> 
> Dragoon Walker
> There is also a Dragoon which looks to be a dual kit with a rider on top of a bipedal machine. It has legs similar to the IG sentinels, but has a grafted human in the center of the machine. I am not as fluent in the background with the skitarii as I would like to comment much more.
> 
> Ive seen a walker bearing the ad mech symbols on it. The walker has a horizontal pilot hooked up to the machine with optical lenses for the pilots sight, and little mechanical grabbers that extend out from the pilots hands. There is a gunner on top in red robes and odd looking armor that reminds me of the tempestus armor except for larger eye lenses. The walker has sentinel legs, and the weapon up top is a ornate twin-linked lascannon.


Leaked Images:


----------



## Uveron

I love the idear of tank/spider hybrids, I think they may be needed to make it across the Salt Flats that this set of Rumors need to be read with... 
I would be very surprised to see this as soon as march. But I have a strange feeling what we may see is a replacement to Codex Imperial Knights....

Then Question becomes how many books does the normal GW store have on its shelves, and what it the magic number they are shooting for?


----------



## venomlust

If only their allies matrix allowed for the use of these guys as Dark Mechanicum (i.e. NOT Come the Apocalypse). I know I haven't seen it yet, so I can't say for sure... but it isn't gonna happen, given the current matrix. Too bad.  I'll just have to break the rules.

I'll have to fetch another Eldar youth to divine the future of these rumors in its guts. Yes, IT.


----------



## ToxicVex

I chose the perfect time to get into the Mechanicum!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Here's hoping. AdMech are long overdue.


----------



## otasolgryn

im very sceptical.

there is quite alot of FW ADmech, so i cant seem them making a codex for them.

but i really hope im wrong.

ADmech is really cool.

and im buying in big time if they come


----------



## Khorne's Fist

There's quite a lot of FW space marines as well. They are not mutually exclusive. There's always room for plastics.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I would be extremely surprised if this happens yet,
I think we all know it will happen at some point however


----------



## Zion

Lords of War Gaming said:


> April/May
> It's Admech, but there will be two codices. Also tanks will be walkers.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Sigh. I want this to be true: more even than my wallet doesn't want it to be true. But I've been burned before!

Just... the thought of a small SM force with Inquisition backup, some AdMech, and an allied Death Korps contingent... plus a Culexus... damn it, I don't want to get sucked in like this!


----------



## venomlust

Zion said:


> Originally Posted by Lords of War Gaming
> April/May
> It's Admech, but there will be two codices. Also tanks will be walkers.


Please Dark Mechanicum. Please Dark Mechanicum. Please Dark Mechanicum.

Eldar baby guts were inconclusive. I'll have to gut a dozen more and then perhaps the gods will whisper to me.


----------



## Loli

otasolgryn said:


> im very sceptical.
> 
> there is quite alot of FW ADmech, so i cant seem them making a codex for them.
> 
> but i really hope im wrong.
> 
> ADmech is really cool.
> 
> and im buying in big time if they come


That's lame reasoning. 40k - Full of Marines, FW/30k - Full of Marines. The reason why they can both exist? Because they are both hugely different. The Ad Mech - this isn't as true for the Dark Mech - is not the same entity as far as war machines and stuff go, they loose a big chunk of it between 30k and 40k, they are different enough arguably more so than 30k - 40k marines to warrant a GW 40k release.


----------



## Zion

From BoLS. Take with salt until more is known.


> *from Harry:*
> -In No Particular Order-
> Adeptus Mechanicus Codex & models (full release)
> *via Lords of War Gaming:*
> - April/May
> – It’s Admech, but there will be two codices.
> - Tanks will be walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> *From the Birds in the Trees:*
> _*The Paper Products*_
> – Codex:Adeptus Mechachanicus Skitarii
> – Heraldry/Hobby book
> – Ad Mech Datacards (contains no psychic power cards)
> _*The Miniatures *_
> – Ad Mech Skitarii box
> – Ad Mech Myrmidon box
> – Energy weapon platform/ transport box (combo-kit)
> – Legio Cybernetica Colossus/Conqueror box (combo kit)
> – Magos Clampack
> – Secutor Clampack


----------



## Einherjar667

Wow, that's quite specific.


----------



## Zion

Einherjar667 said:


> Wow, that's quite specific.


Indeed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The only thing that seems odd is the mermidons, as they already exist from FW, and are a relatively recent release.


----------



## Nordicus

Khorne's Fist said:


> The only thing that seems odd is the mermidons, as they already exist from FW, and are a relatively recent release.


They will most likely be a more detailed and collectors release, similar to the various Marks of Space Marine armor on Forgeworld.


----------



## neferhet

via a reader on Faeit 212
I look at your site a lot for rumors and i would also like to further confirm two current rumors.

It's really basic really but i was told recently that the skitarii are confirmed to be coming for 40k by a friend within GW itself.

Another point i would like to clarify for you is in terms of circle bases for fantasy. My source has always known that i have disliked the fantasy movement tray system; they've told me that fantasy is moving to a circular base system (although not sure how it will work) for all models, unit boxes will also contain less miniatures due to the new system.

They sounded pretty convincing and they have no reason to lie to me at all.
Hope this helps you in some way.


----------



## bitsandkits

admech in 40k will improve sales of admech 30k,release a few core units with a codex for 40k, then some data slates to use the 30k FW units with the 40k army and boom big sales jump. Then FW will no doubt do some conversion kits for the plastics, boom more sales!


----------



## Zion

From BoLS:



> *From the Birds in the Trees:*
> *Some early tidbits on Mechanicus units:*
> – Legion Cybernetica units have a certain quick and easy “programming” game mechanic built into them.
> – Examples listed were only being able to define certain aspects of moving and/or shoointing directly, with some aspects being determined either in a pre-defined manner, or randomly. thus some of your Ad-mech units may not be “wholly” under your direct player control.
> – There will however be certain pieced of wargiesr and or “controller” units which will get around these limitations.


Honestly this is something in 30k and in the _ollllllllllllllllllllllllllld_ Mechanicus rules. So I can see it coming back in.


----------



## Zion

via Lords of War said:


> Admech are right around the corner.
> They are not actually Admech. That codex will release later. The books will be Skatarii and Cult Mechanicus."


----------



## venomlust

How are those any different? I don't know much about the fluff but are they not all parts of the same entity?


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> How are those any different? I don't know much about the fluff but are they not all parts of the same entity?


Skitarii are kind of like the militant arm of the Ad Mech. They're separate from things like the big stompy robots. Then again the Ad Mech is full of different divisions.

That said, there is a chance that the Skitarii are going to be a mini-dex like release like Scions and the full Ad Mech book is coming later (allowing people to ally in the foot soldiers of the Ad Mech as a separate force), though this could just be all backwards.

We'll know more the closer we get to the release and how it's all going to pan out.

That said I might end up starting an Ad Mech army if the rules are decent (and I'll definitely be considering collecting one).


----------



## Loli

venomlust said:


> How are those any different? I don't know much about the fluff but are they not all parts of the same entity?


The Skitari are the foot soldiers and more of the army section of the current Ad Mech, similar to battle Sisters being the military side of the Ellisary. 

The Ad a Mech are split into to different organisations, like in HH Book 3 I think, the list in that is to represent the big giant robot organisation thingies.


----------



## venomlust

Ah, cool now I get it. Holding back my cynical comments because these books could end up being really cool. Does the Ad Mech have the numbers to field a true army in its own right, as opposed to simply Titans and enough forces to defend a planet? I.e. can they stand up to the other factions?


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> Ah, cool now I get it. Holding back my cynical comments because these books could end up being really cool. Does the Ad Mech have the numbers to field a true army in its own right, as opposed to simply Titans and enough forces to defend a planet? I.e. can they stand up to the other factions?


I'd say so. I mean they need to protect their Forge Worlds and Explorator fleets.


----------



## otasolgryn

and attacking a Forge world is NOT to be done lightly...

they have serious hardware these guys.

and when it comes to making a codex, and having enough entries, well they build lots of toys and various cyborg units. ogryns comes to mind... perhaps they can be usefull after being rebuild...


----------



## Vaz

edit got that wrong


----------



## Zion

Note: The pages mentioned below still give 404s but they redirect you first, which makes it very plausible that the URLs are in place for launch:



> *via Atia on Bolter and Chainsword*****
> try http://www.games-wor.../en-GB/Skitarii (/Skitarii at the end)
> and it will switch to http://www.games-wor...itarii-Vanguard (/Skitarii-Vanguard at the end)
> the same happened for the harlequins (starweaver and skyweavers) back then msn-wink.gif
> 
> also:
> http://www.games-wor...gio-cybernetica (/legio-cybernetica)
> will switch to http://www.games-wor...gio-Cybernetica (/Legio-Cybernetica)
> 
> it seems there is also an URL for Datacards-Skitarii-ENG tongue.png
> http://www.games-wor...ds-skitarii-ENG (/datacards-skitarii-ENG)
> http://www.games-wor...ds-Skitarii-ENG (/Datacards-Skitarii-ENG)
> 
> so at the end of the day, we have the following working URL's:
> /Skitarii-Vanguard
> /Legio-Cybernetica
> /Codex-Skitarii-ENG
> /Datacards-Skitarii-ENG
> /Skitarii-Paint-Web-Bundle


----------



## bitsandkits

Is that plausable? If i typed in say one of those addresses and instead of skittari i used fatbottomedgirls wouldnt it do the same thing ?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Currently planning on doing Harlequins, got a troupe, a shadowseer and two skyweavers, but if these Skitarii look nice then god knows what I'm going to do.


----------



## Zion

bitsandkits said:


> Is that plausable? If i typed in say one of those addresses and instead of skittari i used fatbottomedgirls wouldnt it do the same thing ?


You'd get a generic 404 not a redirect followed by a 404.


----------



## Zion

"All Hail Mars"


----------



## bitsandkits

Zion said:


> "All Hail Mars"


Gonna need another shelf


----------



## Einherjar667

Now thats fracking cool.


----------



## otasolgryn

im gonna need another ROMM in my apartment...

crap.

might have to ask the lady to move


----------



## Loli

Looks like the money I saved for Sisters' eventual release will need to be saved up all over again.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Omnissiah damn it. The moment I've been waiting for since 3rd Ed is here. Waiting on seeing the minis and reading the rules to totally blow the cork from my champagne bottle (if you know what I'm trying to say:spiteful, but... damn it, I don't think I'm going to escape this successfully. Damn it, just when I thought I had almost all of the minis I'd ever buy from GW, and had built up escape velocity...

Gravity is a harsh mistress.


----------



## otasolgryn

Mossy Toes said:


> Damn it, just when I thought I had almost all of the minis I'd ever buy from GW, and had built up escape velocity...


im very sorry to have to say this mossy..

but thats REALLY a silly thing to say, and you know it


----------



## venomlust

:laugh::laugh:

Obligatory

UPw-3e_pzqU


----------



## Brother Cato

Having some suspicions, I decided to sit down and translate the Binary.

Message reads "All Hail Mars!". I'm not an expert in Binary however, so I may have mistranslated a letter or two accidentally.



> 01000001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101001 01101100 00100000 01001101 01100001 01110010 01110011 00100001


For now, AdMech confirmed.






...And so it begins...


----------



## Zion

Yeah we got the translation on the binary a while ago. Never hurts to confirm for yourself though!

Fixed the video for you too. Just drop the s from "https" when pasting it in.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Yeah we got the translation on the binary a while ago. Never hurts to confirm for yourself though!
> 
> Fixed the video for you too. Just drop the s from "https" when pasting it in.


Fair enough. At any rate, just pretend that Theoden is GW and the Steam Sales stuff is all the Hobbyists who have been waiting to buy them some Skitarii and you get an idea of what's going to happen.

Or in other words, "So it begins".


----------



## Zion

I'm just trying to not channel Violet on this release:


----------



## Brother Cato

At least between Skitarii and Gaming I got things to patiently bide my time over.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> At least between Skitarii and Gaming I got things to patiently bide my time over.


I know the feeling. I also know this feeling:


----------



## SonofVulkan

With all these Ad Mech and Khorne rumors flying around, I hope GW has doubled their red paint order!


----------



## Zion

SonofVulkan said:


> With all these Ad Mech and Khorne rumors flying around, I hope GW has doubled their red paint order!


Rumors? We have confirmations at this point.


----------



## Brother Cato

SonofVulkan said:


> With all these Ad Mech and Khorne rumors flying around, I hope GW has doubled their red paint order!


Actually I'm starting to think GW has been taken over by Communists or Valhallans at this point with all the red flying around :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Actually I'm starting to think GW has been taken over by Communists or Valhallans at this point with all the red flying around :biggrin:


But Vostroyans are the Russian Guard army that wears red...


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> But Vostroyans are the Russian Guard army that wears red...


No, Valhallans. Vostroyans are the Guard regiment who wear very poor Valhallan Cosplay and nobody gives a shit about.

They wear red, but they're not actual Reds.


----------



## Zion

That was my point, Valhallans won't tax GW's red paint all that much. Not to mention Valhallans may be the "dirty Reds" but they don't WEAR red, making it kind of less visually representative of them a lot of red flying around.

Also I know the difference between the two regiments btw, *that's why I made the post in the first place*.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> That was my point, Valhallans won't tax GW's red paint all that much. Not to mention Valhallans may be the "dirty Reds" but they don't WEAR red, making it kind of less visually representative of them a lot of red flying around.
> 
> Also I know the difference between the two regiments btw, *that's why I made the post in the first place*.


And my joke was Reds. *As in COMMUNISM.*


----------



## Tawa

Anyway.....


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> And my joke was Reds. *As in COMMUNISM.*


Which I got but failed to see how it worked in response to paint. 

Seriously, lighten the hell up already. 

Besides, GW is to capitalist and money hungry to ever switch to Communism.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Which I got but failed to see how it worked in response to paint.
> 
> Seriously, lighten the hell up already.
> 
> Besides, GW is to capitalist and money hungry to ever switch to Communism.


Iunno. That's a lot of red... :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Iunno. That's a lot of red... :biggrin:


You're thinking of the Fantasy line. :wink:


----------



## Brother Cato

So anyway, people have previously stated it might be two or three new models tops for the book - according to what I remember about previous rumors, we'd see Skitarii, some sort of Walker Dual Kit and possibly a Techpriest of sorts. Any updates in that regard?


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> So anyway, people have previously stated it might be two or three new models tops for the book - according to what I remember about previous rumors, we'd see Skitarii, some sort of Walker Dual Kit and possibly a Techpriest of sorts. Any updates in that regard?


Supposed to have a new kit count comparible to the Harlequins. That doesn't prevent the addition of Servitors, or Engineseers though (or picking up stuff that can be filled with Guard or Scion models).


----------



## Uveron

Zion said:


> Supposed to have a new kit count comparible to the Harlequins. That doesn't prevent the addition of Servitors, or Engineseers though (or picking up stuff that can be filled with Guard or Scion models).


I would not be supprised to see Imperial Kights find a home in this codex, and perhaps replace the 'older' Codex.


----------



## Tawa

Uveron said:


> I would not be supprised to see Imperial Kights find a home in this codex, and perhaps replace the 'older' Codex.


I can sense a disturbance in the farce. As if a million nerds were crying out in terror......


----------



## venomlust

Tawa said:


> I can sense a disturbance in the farce. As if a million nerds were crying out in terror......


No! Nerderaan is peaceful! We have no weapons.


----------



## Tawa

venomlust said:


> No! Nerderaan is peaceful! We have no weapons.


You would play another game? A balanced game? Then name the system.....!


----------



## Brother Cato

Tawa said:


> I can sense a disturbance in the farce. As if a million nerds were crying out in terror......


Being honest, that wouldn't be a bad thing if that happened. Pure Knight players pretty much MUST use the Forge World Knights if they want to have any kind of advantage.

There are a surprising amount of things that can turn your precious Knights into rusting husks in short order.


----------



## venomlust

Tawa said:


> You would play another game? A balanced game? Then name the system.....!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Brother Cato

Heads up people, we've got Info:



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> a heavy choice walker called a Onager Dunewalker will be part of the skitarii. they are an armor 12 walker that comes with overlapping forcefields that give an invulnerable save. each additional walker in the squad increases the save by 1. they come with a conversion beamer type weapon that is more powerful up close and disperses to a large but weaker blast at longer range. squadrons up to 3.
> 
> 
> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Mechanicus Dunecrawler:
> Ive seen the model so I thought I would chime in and describe the Dunecrawler. Sorry no pictures, it was not possible.
> 
> Its a walker with 4 armoured mechanical spider legs. The crew compartment is large metal box angled in the front. There is a small robotic arm in the front with tools and drills on the appendage. The visor for the drivers inside is a slit with optical lenses on the the left hand side of the opening. The Eradication Beamer is big, and looks like a giant conversion beamer, up top there is a gunner with a heavy stubber. I don't know the optional guns, but there are a couple. One that looks like a long barreled autocannon, but has some sort of array attached to it. None of the weapon options look like standard Imperial Weapons.
> 
> I also wanted to mention, that this is a Games Workshop release, not Forgeworld.


There are also Link Redirects if that's your cup of tea.


----------



## Zion

To expand on what Cato said:
Thanks to Bolter and Chainsword it looks like we have another confirmed URL: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Onager-Dunecrawler






So that confirms a rumor from Natfka:


> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> a heavy choice walker called a Onager Dunewalker will be part of the skitarii. they are an armor 12 walker that comes with overlapping forcefields that give an invulnerable save. each additional walker in the squad increases the save by 1. they come with a conversion beamer type weapon that is more powerful up close and disperses to a large but weaker blast at longer range. squadrons up to 3.


Well, at least in name. We'll see if the rest is true soon enough.

And proof it is doing a redirect:


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> And proof it is doing a redirect:


Okay, well THAT settles it. Why people don't post this and post links instead is beyond me.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Okay, well THAT settles it. Why people don't post this and post links instead is beyond me.


No idea. I think they only recently found out about it.

Also no idea why it made that bit about "next post" so big. Fixed that too.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> No idea. I think they only recently found out about it.
> 
> Also no idea why it made that bit about "next post" so big. Fixed that too.


No, but I trust this more than people randomly punching in weblinks and hoping for a redirect. This shows there is a clear link in hiding. What we don't know now is a when.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I want I want.


----------



## Loli

I will have. I'll just try and nab myself a limited too. Though Though if the speed that the Harlies one went I'm not optimistic but I'll be trying.


----------



## bitsandkits

This has the potential to be a really big release , far bigger than the harlies, plus i could also see more units get added in the future not to mention the inclusion of FW units in some fashion, this has been a really long time coming and has genuinely limitless potential for releases going forward.


----------



## Brother Cato

So far, this AdMech Codex seems leakier than the Knights. Behold -



Chris McLeod and his Blog said:


> I managed to spot a blog post on White Dwarf Daily, that I *think* isn't
> meant to go live until Monday - it doesn't show up in their "latest
> articles" list, and it follows the normal "teaser" structure of video
> and message telling you to come back on the Friday. Pretty sure it's a
> confirmation the Mechanicum/Skitarii are up for preorder next Friday
> (27th March).
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB...-White-Dwarf-Team/2015/03/12/Incoming-message
> 
> There's a few things not right with the page (the article date,
> non-working video), but it showed in their RSS feed, so unless they're
> trolling us, I'd say it was pretty legit!
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be taken down sometime soon, so I captured the
> details in a blog post:
> http://chrismcleod.me/2015/03/20/adeptus-mechanicusskitarii-confirmed-for-40k-next-week/


Hopefully those links were working. The cold's making it hard to type and think today.


----------



## Zion

Screen capped the page for posterity:


----------



## Oz Tra Ya

The message translates as...



Enemy sighted, reinforcements inbound. Return: 27th March for further information.

Praise the Omnissiah!


----------



## Loli

I'll be refreshing like a madman come the 27th then.


----------



## Brother Cato

Faeit's got a summary of everything we know about AdMech up so far. It's a lot of information to copypasta - and some of it is info we already know - so for those just joining us, here is a weblink to the summary.


----------



## Brother Cato

On a more discussable note, Nightfury speaks up again on the subject of the coming Friday:



Nightfury via the Faeit 212 Comments Section said:


> I confirmed the skitarii release a few weeks ago would drop in April.. its definitely coming with the first pre orders up March 27th.


So in other words - Skitarii due out on Friday. Check your wallets folks.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Already dropped a load on a new case and the daemonkin book.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> On a more discussable note, Nightfury speaks up again on the subject of the coming Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words - Skitarii due out on Friday. Check your wallets folks.


Honestly no surprise here, they need a week of being on pre-order first. I await pictures to make me spend too much on them.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> I await pictures to make me spend too much on them.


I shall be hiding from said pictures.....


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Honestly no surprise here, they need a week of being on pre-order first. I await pictures to make me spend too much on them.


True, but nice to have confirmation none the less. For all we knew before then they might actually have started with the Codex first.


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> I shall be hiding from said pictures.....


Note to self:

PM them to Tawa, email him them, and post them in the mod areas. :laugh:


----------



## frenchi861

Find this on a chat group. Might be next week release.



















I don't know a lot about them, so I don't know if it's new or not.


----------



## Matcap

Oh I like that infantry bloke. The spider tank is not doing that much for me tbh. Looks like they took a sentinel walker and put it on top of a spider chassis.


----------



## Haskanael

Matcap said:


> Oh I like that infantry bloke. The spider tank is not doing that much for me tbh. Looks like they took a sentinel walker and put it on top of a spider chassis.


looks more like the big turret from the Ork battlewagon, but less orky xD


----------



## Uveron

Haskanael said:


> looks more like the big turret from the Ork battlewagon, but less orky xD


It will make a fun base for a converted Defiler! maybe..


----------



## Haskanael

Uveron said:


> It will make a fun base for a converted Defiler! maybe..


not a terrible idea actualy.


----------



## Loli

Dear god that's horrid. I was hyped up, but if that's the rumoured Spider Walker it totally changes my plans. 
The infantry dude looks cool though. Really need more pictures since though I love the fluff for Ad Mech and I'd need to change my avatar, but if I don't like the models I'll be sticking with 30k


----------



## Brother Cato

frenchi861 said:


> Find this on a chat group. Might be next week release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know a lot about them, so I don't know if it's new or not.


Yes it's new. Honestly it's a bit small to make much out, but I do like me that Skitarii bloke in the second picture.


----------



## Zion

Translation for the vid: Enemy sighted, reinforcements inbound. Return: 27th March for further information.Praise the Omnissiah!

EDIT: 
And apparently that is the Dunecrawler we're seeing there. From Warseer:



> Here is a look at your Onager Dunecrawler.
> Comes with an Eradication Beamer, Broad Spectrum Data-Tether, Enamatus Force Field, and searchlight. One special rule called Doctrina Imperatives.
> 
> Its a crawler, and therefore is never slowed by difficult terrain and auto passes dangerous terrain tests. It can't run.
> 
> Gun options-
> Replace the Eradication Beamer with
> -Twin linked heavy phosphor blaster
> -Neutron Laser and Cognis Heavy Stubber
> -Icarus Array


Someone pieced the cover together too:









New redirects exist as well:
http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Skitarii-Rangers - Skitarri Rangers

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Ironstrider-Ballistarii - Ironstrider Ballistarii

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Leadbelcher-Spray - Leadbelcher - Spray


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gDxC-JD5Ko
> 
> Translation for the vid: Enemy sighted, reinforcements inbound. Return: 27th March for further information.Praise the Omnissiah!
> 
> EDIT:
> And apparently that is the Dunecrawler we're seeing there. From Warseer:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone pieced the cover together too:


Beep Boop.

To add on, I've got some Kit Details on the "Skitarii" coming out this week:



Sahra Kauba on Guess Where's Comment Section said:


> this weeks pre-orders:
> 
> Admech Skitarii - 10 minis can be built as Rangers or Vanguard. £23.50/€31
> 
> Admech Ironstrider Ballistarii £29.50/€38


----------



## Zion

Good timing @Brother Cato, I just added in information about redirects to my post that mentions Skitarri Rangers and the Ballistarii.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Good timing @Brother Cato, I just added in information about redirects to my post that mentions Skitarri Rangers and the Ballistarii.


And now the speculation can truly begin. Not sure if I should pick up three boxes or five this weekend. Proxy 30K Tech-Thralls! :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> And now the speculation can truly begin. Not sure if I should pick up three boxes or five this weekend. Proxy 30K Tech-Thralls! :biggrin:


Well with no rumors of the codex, the rules will likely be in the WD and that'll likely start leaking more completely soon.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Well with no rumors of the codex, the rules will likely be in the WD and that'll likely start leaking more completely soon.


I have a suspicion at the back of my head that says the Codex will be next week. I'm just not sure if we'll see a £100 cover only one like Blood Angels, or a more Harley-esque £125 with tokens.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Looking good so far. I hope ad mech are going to be a full proper army and not just a couple of box sets and a codex.


----------



## Brother Cato

SonofVulkan said:


> Looking good so far. I hope ad mech are going to be a full proper army and not just a couple of box sets and a codex.


I have a distinct feeling this is what it's going to look like. As a good friend of mine put it,

"The AdMech haven't been a major military power since the Horus Heresy"

And besides, Mini-Dexes are the fashion right now.


----------



## Zion

I assume this will be the mini dex with the future release being the full army.

And the Mechanicus still has a standing military force to protect Forge Worlds, as part of Explorator Fleets to recover lost tech, ect.


----------



## Zion

From Warseer:


----------



## forkmaster

Found this on Twitter.


































*Edit*:


Zion said:


> From Warseer:


Damm you beat me to it.


----------



## Zion

Sorry about that. Definitely think @Tawa should see these too....


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> I assume this will be the mini dex with the future release being the full army.
> 
> And the Mechanicus still has a standing military force to protect Forge Worlds, as part of Explorator Fleets to recover lost tech, ect.


Well yes they do, but the AdMech in general haven't been a major military power since the Heresy. Most battles involving Skitarii tend to be either them in conjunction with another Imperial force (as support), the defence of a Forge World or as part of an Explorator Fleet. The Legio Cybernetica and the like are (if my information is to be belived) in such small numbers after the Heresy as to be effectively defunct.

Still, I *really* wouldn't get your expectations up. I know my FLGS Manager has. It's kinda heart breaking.


----------



## Vaz

Well damn. Those lancers look ace. And is that a Volkite I see?


----------



## Zion

I play Sisters. Any hope I had is long since dead. 



Vaz said:


> Well damn. Those lancers look ace. And is that a Volkite I see?


No idea. They might be rad weapons.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> No idea. They might be rad weapons.





Vaz said:


> Well damn. Those lancers look ace. And is that a Volkite I see?


Best guesses?


The Rifles held by the Vanguard may be the Arc Rifles from the Rumor Mill.
The Special Weapon in one of the pictures closer resembles a Plasma Gun rather than a Volkite Gun.
Of course, the Rangers have Galvanic Rifles. Which look very old worldy.

So far, I am waiting for Friday so I can get my pre-orders in. The wait is very slow :biggrin:

EDIT - From da Faeits:



> An anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarii
> box contains 10 new plastic models. They can be made up as either Skitarii Vanguard, or Skitarii Rangers. Both units contain special and close combat weapon options.
> 
> Adeptus Mechanicus Ironstrider
> Said to the backbone of the Adeptus Mechanicus Scout forces. It's a dual kit allowing you to make either the Ironstrider Ballistarius -long ranged heavy weapon walker, or the Sydonian Dragoon which is a close combat version.
> 
> It comes with a riptide size base and stand just as tall as the Riptide or an Imperial Knight.


----------



## Zion




----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


>


My my, this thread is an absolute hive of activity tonight :biggrin:

OT - Okay, so two boxes. Should be workable. Thank the Omnissiah it's not a Horde based force.


----------



## Zion




----------



## bitsandkits

Damn those walkers are bloody excellent


----------



## Vaz

I will definitely be coming up with a list of these. Precision Shots basic weapons and Haywire rapid fire?

Pick up a Drop Pod from Blood Angels Flesh Tearers Strike Force, pop in the Skitarii Rangers with 3 Arc Rifles = 6 BS4 Haywire shots for 145pts.

I'll take 6 please. That's *nope* to vehicles for 870pts. Buhbye Knight Titans.


----------



## venomlust

Wow, these guys are awesome!


----------



## Brother Cato

I have a feeling nobody's gonna like to be on the receiving end of this. A lot of this on paper reads like the Tau on Steroids :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> I have a feeling nobody's gonna like to be on the receiving end of this. A lot of this on paper reads like the Tau on Steroids :biggrin:


No Jump-Shoot-Jump shenanigans so far and unlike Tau there are things for melee.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> No Jump-Shoot-Jump shenanigans so far and unlike Tau there are things for melee.


True, but they compensate with 4+ Armor, 6+ FNP and BS 4. Camp them in cover and watch the enemy blend.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> True, but they compensate with 4+ Armor, 6+ FNP and BS 4. Camp them in cover and watch the enemy blend.


No Markerlights to get to BS5 during Overwatch or while snapfiring either.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> No Markerlights to get to BS5 during Overwatch or while snapfiring either.


Yeah, but BS4 is still nothing to sniff at.

Also Relentless.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> Yeah, but BS4 is still nothing to sniff at.
> 
> Also Relentless.


Oh I agree it's nothing to sneeze at, but it's not an army that's going to be throwing around Tau shenanigans.

Honestly it feels more like a differently flavored Scions codex to me.

Stats wise I mean.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> Oh I agree it's nothing to sneeze at, but it's not an army that's going to be throwing around Tau shenanigans.
> 
> Honestly it feels more like a differently flavored Scions codex to me.
> 
> Stats wise I mean.


All the stuff I listed asides, most of it is average. That said, a lot of this stuff on paper is good accuracy, cover ignoring high strength guns and Relentless (which could be army wide, but that's conjecture).

Overall I like what I see, but I have some concerns about how it's going to play out in practice. AdMech Firepower is definately nothing to sniff at, especially since they have a lot of Toughness and Cover reducing schenanigans.

And did I mention the seemingly army wide Relentless? I know it's an incentive for the AdMech people to not cover camp, but I get the feeling everyone is gonna cover camp anyway.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> All the stuff I listed asides, most of it is average. That said, a lot of this stuff on paper is good accuracy, cover ignoring high strength guns and Relentless (which could be army wide, but that's conjecture).
> 
> Overall I like what I see, but I have some concerns about how it's going to play out in practice. AdMech Firepower is definately nothing to sniff at, especially since they have a lot of Toughness and Cover reducing schenanigans.
> 
> And did I mention the seemingly army wide Relentless? I know it's an incentive for the AdMech people to not cover camp, but I get the feeling everyone is gonna cover camp anyway.


At least one of the units has move through cover which could be pretty handy.

Also Dragoons having Crusader AND Dunestrider looks like they'll be pretty nimble. D3+D6+3 (average is 8") for run and 2D6+D3+3 (average being 11-13") for charges? I like.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> At least one of the units has move through cover which could be pretty handy.
> 
> Also Dragoons having Crusader AND Dunestrider looks like they'll be pretty nimble. D3+D6+3 (average is 8") for run and 2D6+D3+3 (average being 11-13") for charges? I like.


I like both walkers, though I think list wise the one with the big guns suits thing better...though both seem to work as fast moving glass cannons.

No Invulnerable Saves a la 30K AdMech. Curious.


----------



## Zion

Brother Cato said:


> I like both walkers, though I think list wise the one with the big guns suits thing better...though both seem to work as fast moving glass cannons.
> 
> No Invulnerable Saves a la 30K AdMech. Curious.


The other one can be a fast moving Monster Hunter though with that 30" Heavy 2 Sniper rifle...

So both Walkers are definitely good for light walkers, and I'm considering multiple units of them already.

And you can buy Invul saves for the unit leaders, (5++ or a 4++ but causes other models to take a blind test which can shoot you in the foot).


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> The other one can be a fast moving Monster Hunter though with that 30" Heavy 2 Sniper rifle...
> 
> So both Walkers are definitely good for light walkers, and I'm considering multiple units of them already.
> 
> And you can buy Invul saves for the unit leaders, (5++ or a 4++ but causes other models to take a blind test which can shoot you in the foot).


I was referring to the Vehicles - as far as I remember in Heresy, AdMech Armor depends less on thick heavy armour and more on Forcefields and stuff.

I might start out with the Lancer Walker first. The 11/11/11 Armor and 2 HP definately labels them both as Glass Cannons, but the Lancer has a 5+ Cover as well. Combined with it's speed, it should be able to close the gap quickly.

Of course, the other reason for that choice is not seeing a good look at the Spider Walker just yet.

Also also, the Walker with the Lance is called a "Sydonian Dragoon". And he essentially resembles a Knight on Horseback.






Stay classy GW :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

IIRC the Dunecrawler (or perhaps the alternate model in that kit or bother, I dunno) is supposed to have overlapping force fields that get stronger when they're in a certain range of each other.

And considering GW may have named "The Rock" after a gay bar in Nottingham (and the Lion's original "Dark Secret" was that he was gay) staying classy is something they already do.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> IIRC the Dunecrawler (or perhaps the alternate model in that kit or bother, I dunno) is supposed to have overlapping force fields that get stronger when they're in a certain range of each other.
> 
> And considering GW may have named "The Rock" after a gay bar in Nottingham (and the Lion's original "Dark Secret" was that he was gay) staying classy is something they already do.


True, but it's always nice to find these things out.

At any rate, so far on paper it's shaping up to be a solid little mini-dex. I will definitely be burning some funds over the next few weeks. All we need now is a Plastic Techpriest and we should be golden.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have 4 DE kits and a Harlie box unopened on my shelf. Despite my best intentions of starting a DE heamonculus army, I could never get motivated enough to even open the plastic on the boxes. Looks like that may have been a good thing. Gonna bring them back to my FLGS and swap them for some of these guys. Whatever you think of some of the minis, it's really great to see a whole new faction come into the game.


----------



## Tawa

GIMMEH! GIMMEH! GIMMEH! :shok:




Zion said:


> And considering GW may have named "The Rock" after a gay bar in Nottingham (and the Lion's original "Dark Secret" was that he was gay) staying classy is something they already do.


Don't forget that you could only reach Luther by Azrael sticking his "sword of secrets" - Fnar! Fnar! - into a crack(!?) in the wall.....

Oh, and the primarch?


----------



## Xabre

My big concern is price. The dragoon/walker kit is HUGE, if you look at it. That's a Knight's base, and someone wrote it's as tall as a Riptide. For maybe a 75 point model. That's a lot of money you're shelling out per kit, for a very small amount of your army.

That said, If they allow this to go Dark Mechanicus and ally with Chaos, I may add some to my already firepower-heavy Thousand Sons. A squad or two and a Balistarii or two.


----------



## otasolgryn

Riptide size? and the cheap one cost 45 points... thats really silly.

then i shall pass. ill stick to the foot soldiers then, just to own them, as they are way cool


----------



## LukeValantine

Still having a hard time believing that they are finally doing a 40k ad mech army. Its like some madman's fantasy made manifest.


----------



## venomlust

Jeez, you know a model that big isn't gonna be cheap. With sentinel-like stats and a footprint that big, that's sorta weird.


----------



## Zion

I don't think it's Knight based size. There is a smaller base for flyers than the Knight uses, but more likely it's on the same base the Shield of Baal Carnifex was on.

EDIT: The smaller base is the one the Carnifex uses. It's this one:









The Knight base is 170x105mm and even with how tall those models are I just don't think they use a base that big.


----------



## venomlust

That would definitely make more sense.


----------



## Brother Cato

If anything's gonna be Knight size, I have a feeling it'll be the Spider Walker.


----------



## Xabre

Yeah, I'm reading more rumors now saying it'd be about the same size as the Baal 'fex. I don't really have much info on those MCs. the height's still about the same, which you can basically judge off the size of the pilot. It's still a very VERY big model for a very small point cost.


----------



## mayegelt

Zion said:


>


 Looks like I finally have some models to be my Renegades and Heretics: Heretek Magus Arch Demagogue and Disciples, Maybe also some unit champion types of models.
Wouldn't take much effort to use that nice ring around the Mech symbol on their chest to throw the star of chaos on the edges.


----------



## bitsandkits

the carnifex base is not the one shown above, the carnifex base is 100mmx65mm, the walker could be on that size


----------



## Lord of the Night

*Looks at the Skitarii* *Looks at their price*

Fuck. Ther'es no way I am not getting some of these boys. Eh, why the hell not? The Mechanicus fits me quite nicely, I love knowledge, logic and big-ass machines with even bigger guns. :grin:

Can anyone tell me the prices for each kit? Would like to work out exactly how much of my student bursary I will be spending on my Ad Mech force.


LotN


----------



## Brother Cato

Lord of the Night said:


> *Looks at the Skitarii* *Looks at their price*
> 
> Fuck. Ther'es no way I am not getting some of these boys. Eh, why the hell not? The Mechanicus fits me quite nicely, I love knowledge, logic and big-ass machines with even bigger guns. :grin:
> 
> Can anyone tell me the prices for each kit? Would like to work out exactly how much of my student bursary I will be spending on my Ad Mech force.
> 
> 
> LotN


Speculation plants the kits at around £20-£30 for ten guys. I've not heard any different so that's what I'm sticking with.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Cato said:


> Speculation plants the kits at around £20-£30 for ten guys. I've not heard any different so that's what I'm sticking with.


I think the Skitarii kit is £23.50 at GW (So £17.60 at Wayland Games where I order all my model stuff). It's the walkers that I am really curious about, as big as a Riptide yet very cheap in-game so they can't be as expensive as Riptides and Imperial Knights because then an Ad Mech army would be bankrupting.


LotN


----------



## Brother Cato

Lord of the Night said:


> I think the Skitarii kit is £23.50 at GW (So £17.60 at Wayland Games where I order all my model stuff). It's the walkers that I am really curious about, as big as a Riptide yet very cheap in-game so they can't be as expensive as Riptides and Imperial Knights because then an Ad Mech army would be bankrupting.
> 
> 
> LotN


...Actually, you're looking at about 'Fex size for the Walker. The key is the base.

No other wording on that thing's price however.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Cato said:


> ...Actually, you're looking at about 'Fex size for the Walker. The key is the base.
> 
> No other wording on that thing's price however.


You sure about that? Because every blog I read says the Dragoons are Knight sized. The base could be smaller because the walkers are lanky, so not as much need for room.


LotN


----------



## Brother Cato

Lord of the Night said:


> You sure about that? Because every blog I read says the Dragoons are Knight sized. The base could be smaller because the walkers are lanky, so not as much need for room.
> 
> 
> LotN


I think previous discussions on here say 'Fex scale. I was also talking with the guys at the local FLGS this morning, who are of the same opinion.

And honestly, if anything's going to be Knight/Riptide Scale, I'd put my money more on the Spider Tank than the AT-ST.


----------



## venomlust

Lord of the Night said:


> You sure about that? Because every blog I read says the Dragoons are Knight sized. The base could be smaller because the walkers are lanky, so not as much need for room.
> 
> 
> LotN


I think every blog is just parroting the same info from whoever leaked it to begin with.


----------



## Brother Cato

venomlust said:


> I think every blog is just parroting the same info from whoever leaked it to begin with.


Also this. Again, I highly doubt it'll be Riptide/Knight sized. Heck, one of the guys referred to the base as a "Flyer Base".


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ah well, still very cool looking. I look forward to seeing this "spider-walker" as well, and the Onager Dunecrawler. And if the rumours about a Secutor are true i'd love to see that as well, the Secutor in Graham McNeill's Mechanicus trilogy was a badass, both in appearance and combat skills.


LotN


----------



## venomlust

The walkers are really cool, no doubt about it. They're even Shrouded! That's super cool, gives them a chance, at least, to not get insta-sploded.


----------



## Mossy Toes

venomlust said:


> The walkers are really cool, no doubt about it. They're even Shrouded! That's super cool, gives them a chance, at least, to not get insta-sploded.


Nope! They can still _get_ Shrouded, for an even better save...


----------



## venomlust

Oh right, glossed over the wording of it. Hah! 

"There is incense coming out of that thing. The smoke is just obscuring the outline of that giant walker too much for me to shoot it accurately. Here goes nothing!"


----------



## Zion

Old rumor from Natfka:



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> The new faction is in fact Ad Mech, Skitarii. As far as I know this is still a ways out, but who knows. There is only troops and elites, with vehicles. Mostly foot soldiers, guys with spider legs, and a couple tank/spider hybrids.
> 
> There is also a Dragoon which looks to be a dual kit with a rider on top of a bipedal machine. It has legs similar to the IG sentinels, but has a grafted human in the center of the machine. I am not as fluent in the background with the skitarii as I would like to comment much more.


That is from Dec. I think that gives us an idea of what is to come.

EDIT: Just saw next week's release stuff from my FLGS:

Vanguard/Rangers box of 10 $49 USD
Dragoon/Ironstrider $39 USD

And the paints are confirmed.

I can live with that with how much is going on in the models and the size of them.

I do hope the vehicle box is in multiples but there was no note on that so likely box of 1.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Zion said:


> Vanguard/Rangers box of 10 $49 USD
> Dragoon/Ironstrider $39 USD


Dragoon price seems fair, but the Vanguard/Ranger kit price is disappointing. I was hoping it would be something like £18-20 rather than £25-28. Might have spoken too soon on an Ad Mech army.


LotN


----------



## venomlust

Well, it's always pricier than it "should" be, but I was worried we'd see another $35 US for 5 models in a box, a la Scions.


----------



## Zion

Dakka is telli me I have them backwards. We'll know for sure soon enough.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Zion said:


> Dakka is telli me I have them backwards. We'll know for sure soon enough.


I would think that is more accurate. Considering the size of a Skitarii squad and the points cost in-game, they are a Guard-equivalent army. And £25-28 per box of Guard soldiers would be very pricey, very quickly. Makes more sense that they would be around £19-20 at Wayland Games while a Cadian Shock Troopers squad, same size but half the options, is £13.50.


LotN


----------



## Achaylus72

I'll be putting these into my Chaos Army. Love these buggers.


----------



## Zion

From Warseer:


> Vanguards/Rangers 10 units 31€
> Dragoon 38€
> Release 4th april
> 
> Bought the WD a Minute ago
> 
> Btw next week will be weapons of skitarii and "what is waiting in the dunes"? Maybe more units


EDIT: 
From Dakka:


> some more pricing info from my Card Ogre newsletter:
> 
> ADEPTUS MECHANICUS SKITARII (will make 2 different troop choices) $39
> ADEPTUS MECHANICUS IRONSTRIDER(a walker with tons of guns!) $49


So looks like my FLGS rep's prices were backwards.


----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion




----------



## Brother Cato

It's blurry, but with a price tag of £23.50, I highly doubt that walker is Riptide sized.

The Onager? More likely.


----------



## Zion

EDIT: I think the model is actually 29GBP.


----------



## Zion




----------



## MidnightSun

Ballistarii at £28 each?

Sigh, there go my dreams of having an AdMech plugin to cover my ranged anti-tank


----------



## Zion

MidnightSun said:


> Ballistarii at £28 each?
> 
> Sigh, there go my dreams of having an AdMech plugin to cover my ranged anti-tank


Still possible if there is a cheaper box set or Battle force to get them in.

But yeah, it's priced well for it's size, but not usability or unit size. If/when I add these to my collection it'll be slowly.


----------



## Brother Cato

Zion said:


> EDIT: I think the model is actually 29GBP.


The Pic is a bit blurry so I've probably got the price wrong. Either way, the price seems WAY too good for something "Riptide sized".


----------



## Zion

From /tg/:









EDIT:
Even better. From BoLS:


----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion




----------



## Mossy Toes

May or may not have a copy of this White Dwarf. I hadn't realized that the Ironstriders contain a slaved servitor hunched over right behind those glimmering blue eyes--even more Blanchitsu to fall in love with, for a mini that costs more $ than it fills points, base, in the Dragoon form. :blackeye:


----------



## Zion

via TheFang, Warseer, about the Skitarii's description in the WD:





> The description of the skitarii in the new WD is pretty good. Extensive bionics including removing eyelids and fitting visors with unguents and oils to keep the eyes working, "Blinking is an inconvenience easily solved".
> 
> The decal sheets are in the new kit. No picture of these I can see. The big one has 999 separate transfers. It's all Mars specific down to the skitarii designations. Presumably the background book (if we get one) or the codex will include alternates. All the Cydonia and Dune strider and the skitarii having legs removed to avoid the contact with the sands of Mars are very Martian orientated. Other forgeworlds mentioned are Ryza, Metalica, Agripinaa and Lucius.
> 
> Interesting background to the noosphere where the skitarrii feedback information and the techpriests take the input and reprogramme the skitarii. "this sudden reprogramming feels like the touch of the Omnissiah himself". "Spurred on, they will carry out their task to the letter, even if it leads to their own demise in the process. Misguided devotion? Perhaps. Effective? Unquestionably. Sounds like the base of the Doctrina Imperatives.
> 
> Techpriests lead from the ships and run the battle via the noosphere. The skitarii alphas and alpha primus who lead whole maniples so that sounds like the special characters with possibly no techpriest..
> 
> The walkers have to keep moving at all times or they will never move again as the Mechanicum don't understand the construction properly. Ironstrider legs can be fixed to either side of the body for maximum difference in posing.
> 
> Nothing we haven't seen before in the pictures as far as I can see. Lots of knights in the background. Rear cover shows Skitarii, Knights and Ultramarines in the same force.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Lovely models. I'll probably pick up a box at some point just because they look fun to put together and paint.

( @Zion Thanks for sharing the info, you're a star.)


----------



## Nacho libre

My mouth is literally watering at the prospect of getting cheap skitarii.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Do we have any idea when the Ad Mech Codex will be released? I won't be able to actually choose what I need for my 500pt army, beyond two boxes of Skitarri (Cos, well come on. Two boxes of the only troop choice is a no-brainer), unless I can see the Codex and know what is available to me.

(Personally I am picturing two squads of Skitarii Rangers, perhaps two Ironstriders and a Secutor, maybe with five rangers backing him up.)


LotN


----------



## Nordicus

Lord of the Night said:


> Do we have any idea when the Ad Mech Codex will be released? I won't be able to actually choose what I need for my 500pt army, beyond two boxes of Skitarri (Cos, well come on. Two boxes of the only troop choice is a no-brainer), unless I can see the Codex and know what is available to me.
> 
> (Personally I am picturing two squads of Skitarii Rangers, perhaps two Ironstriders and a Secutor, maybe with five rangers backing him up.)
> 
> 
> LotN


According to sources, it will be up for pre-order at 7 pm UK time tonight.


----------



## bitsandkits

Nordicus said:


> According to sources, it will be up for pre-order at 7 pm UK time tonight.


well your sources are wrong, what will be up for pre order tonight is on page 16 of this thread, the codex isnt one of them. If this release follows form, the codex will be the second to last release, so assuming we have seen everything bar the blister clam packs that will be two weeks from today, next week been the dune crawler tank dual kit, codex the week after , clam pack characters the week after the codex. if however we get more units then it will be later, and being this is easter month i wouldnt count against it.


----------



## Zion

> From lordbeefy over on Warseer:
> 
> "Heard from my local blue shirt...
> 
> Skitarii book is on a par with the militarum tempestus book
> Next book is the full adeptus mechanicus codexx
> Third book is painting guide
> 
> There are two hq models, two heavies one a walker one is a more traditional vehicle design (?)..... the main codex will have significant decurion like formations with some really powerful special rules.
> 
> As rumours go its fairly bland or non specific but thought I would pass it on anywY"


According to H.M.B.C. on Dakka, he's heard it isn't on par with the Scion book. We'll know fore sure later.



> the limited edition of the mechanicum codex will be limited only to 1010


----------



## raven_jim

*Adeptus Mechanicus*

I will leave this here:


----------



## Zion

Merging this with the Ad Mech Rumors thread.

EDIT: And done.

Context for that is someone's FLGS apparently posted that as their newly received shipment. I'm wondering if someone screwed up and mispacked next week's stuff.


----------



## Zion

Pre-orders are live. Here's some images to drool over from the product pages:

Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarri Rangers:


> Harnessing the energies of forge worlds within their curious weaponry, the Rangers of the Skitarii are implacable and relentless hunter-killers. For them, an engagement is not over until their enemy is destroyed - even if this means stalking them across galaxies and over decades.
> 
> Skitarii Rangers, featuring cowls and gasmasks, stalk their prey with galvanic rifles. Each trooper is sealed in heavy, industrialised Skitarii warplate, emblazoned with the symbol of the Adeptus Mechanicus, bristling with data-collecting sensors, antennae and environmental monitors. Mindful of the harsh terrain of Mars, their legs have been removed from the knees down, with bionic replacements lending each model an air of cold, cybernetic augmentation
> 
> The unit can include an Alpha, armed with either a radium or arc pistol and a close combat weapon (either a power sword, taser goad or arc maul) and three models can carry special weapons - available to you are a transuranic arquebus, an arc rifle and a plasma caliver, the last of which includes a specific head and backpack. One model can be made into an Alpha, fitted with an enhanced data-tether or an omnispex - the box truly portrays the compulsive data-gathering nature of the Adeptus Mechanicus.
> 
> This multi-part plastic kit contains everything needed to make either ten Skitarii Rangers or ten Skitarii Vanguard. Included in the box are 124 components - twenty-three heads, eleven of which are Skitarii Rangers, twenty-five weapons, a small transfer sheet and ten 25mm round bases.
































































Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarri Vanguard:


> Harnessing the destructive energies of forge worlds within their weaponry, the Vanguard are so soaked in radiation that even to approach them is to confer a death sentence upon yourself. Victory for them is pyrrhic, as this radiation burns through even their heavy armour plate, slowly poisoning them to death even as their carbines bring about the (much quicker) demise of their enemies.
> 
> Skitarii Vanguard, featuring helmets and rebreathers, obliterate foes with radium carbines. Each trooper is sealed in heavy, industrialised Skitarii warplate, emblazoned with the symbol of the Adeptus Mechanicus, bristling with data-collecting sensors, antennae and environmental monitors. Mindful of the harsh terrain of Mars, their legs have been removed from the knees down, with bionic replacements lending each model an air of cold, cybernetic augmentation.
> 
> The unit can include an Alpha, armed with either a radium or arc pistol and a close combat weapon (either a power sword, taser goad or arc maul) and three models can carry special weapons - available to you are a transuranic arquebus, an arc rifle and a plasma caliver, the last of which includes a specific head and backpack. One model can be made into an Alpha, fitted with an enhanced data-tether or an omnispex - the box truly portrays the compulsive data-gathering nature of the Adeptus Mechanicus.
> 
> This multi-part plastic kit contains everything needed to make either ten Skitarii Rangers or ten Skitarii Vanguard. Included in the box are 124 components - twenty-three heads, twelve of which are variants on the Vanguard helmet/rebreather, twenty-five weapons, a small transfer sheet and ten 25mm round bases.
































































Adeptus Mechanicus Sydonian Dragoon:


> The Sydonian Dragoon is a marvel of Adeptus Mechanicus engineering, the closest anyone has yet come to violating the immutable laws of thermodynamics. Perpetual motion repurposed for destruction rather than creation, they act as the Skitarii cavalrymen, charging into battle without doubt or hesitation.
> 
> Contained in the box is a number of options, customisations and modifications - the model can be armed with either a taser lance or radium jezzail, with holstered versions of each available - a phosphor serpenta can be added to either configuration. The legs can be posed in two different positions, the suspensors can be moved to different angles and the entire miniature is covered with the sensors, monitors and arrays typical of the Adeptus Mechanicus.
> 
> With 80 parts included, this kit contains everything you need to build either one Sydonian Dragoon or one Ironstrider Ballistarii, and comes with a small transfer sheet and a 105x70mm oval base.








































































Adeptus Mechanicus Ironstrider Ballistarius:


> The Sydonian Dragoon is a marvel of Adeptus Mechanicus engineering, the closest anyone has yet come to violating the immutable laws of thermodynamics. Perpetual motion repurposed for destruction rather than creation, they act as the Skitarii cavalrymen, charging into battle without doubt or hesitation.
> 
> Contained in the box is a number of options, customisations and modifications - the model can be armed with either a taser lance or radium jezzail, with holstered versions of each available - a phosphor serpenta can be added to either configuration. The legs can be posed in two different positions, the suspensors can be moved to different angles and the entire miniature is covered with the sensors, monitors and arrays typical of the Adeptus Mechanicus.
> 
> With 80 parts included, this kit contains everything you need to build either one Sydonian Dragoon or one Ironstrider Ballistarii, and comes with a small transfer sheet and a 105x70mm oval base.
























































Skitarii Transfer Sheet:


> This 210mm x 297mm transfer sheet contains highly-detailed transfers depicting the iconography and symbolism of the Adeptus Mechanicus’ devastating army, the Skitarii. Ideal for adding detail and atmosphere to your miniatures, this is a must-have for anyone wishing to make their models truly unique.


----------



## Zion

Forgot the web bundles!

Ironstrider Web Bundle - $147 USD


> Fearsome two-legged walking tanks, the Ballistarii and the Dragoons charge into battle with gyroscopically-enhanced poise and grace, delivering kill after kill with a terrifying efficiency.
> This bundle contains everything needed to make two Ironstrider Ballistarii and one Sydonian Dragoon - awesome, visually striking bipedal tanks featuring brutally effective long and short range weaponry.
















Skitarri Vanguard/Ranger Web Bundle - $102.25 USD


> Footsoldiers of the Machine God, the Skitarii Vanguard and Rangers are fearsome shock troopers, harnessing the power of forgeworlds to annihilate their enemies without compassion or mercy.
> This bundle contains everything you need to make ten Skitarii Vanguard and ten Skitarii Rangers, including two optional Alphas. 248 components are included in total, with forty-six heads, fifty weapons (enough to make any combination allowed for in Codex: Skitarii), a 210mm x 297mm Mars Skitarii Transfer Sheet, a pot of Martian Ironearth Technical paint and twenty 25mm bases.


----------



## Zion

Codex: Skitarri confirmed by name (thanks to Warseer for spotting it):


----------



## Ravion

Here are the datasheets for the troop choices and info on weapons and gear for the skitarii. I'll get pics of the datasheets for the walkers in a bit. Camera is giving me problems.


----------



## Zion

Ravion said:


> Here are the datasheets for the troop choices and info on weapons and gear for the skitarii. I'll get pics of the datasheets for the walkers in a bit. Camera is giving me problems.


Don't stress it too much, we have those a few pages back. :grin:


----------



## Ravion

Zion said:


> Don't stress it too much, we have those a few pages back. :grin:


Okay, didn't know there were pics of the datasheets already uploaded onto this thread.


----------



## Zion

Ravion said:


> Okay, didn't know there were pics of the datasheets already uploaded onto this thread.


It's all good. Better safe than sorry.

On a different note, from the email: 






​


----------



## Loli

So what's everyone pre-ordering this wave then?


----------



## SonofVulkan

The chances of anything coming from mars are a million to one, but still they come! :grin:


----------



## Haskanael

SonofVulkan said:


> The chances of anything coming from mars are a million to one, but still they come! :grin:


you get a +1 for that reference.


----------



## Old Man78

SonofVulkan said:


> The chances of anything coming from mars are a million to one, but still they come! :grin:


Excellent, have a cookie


----------



## Loli

SonofVulkan said:


> The chances of anything coming from mars are a million to one, but still they come! :grin:


Seen that live twice and it doesn't get old.


----------



## bitsandkits

My order has been placed, no one would have believed that in the early 21st century GW would have released a 10 man box set for less than £24...few men considered the possibility.


----------



## Roganzar

Time to get a kit of Skitarii Rangers to run around the base of my Knight.
Ahh, the toaster lovers. Always a favorite of mine from the universe.


----------



## Zion

> *via anonymous sources on Faeit 212*
> This Weeks Releases
> Codex: Skitarii £20 - 80pgs
> Datacards Skitarii £7.50
> Adeptus Mechanicus Sicarians £28 Plastic Box Set


From Bolter and Chainsword:


> "adeptus mechanicus: sicarians
> 
> this is a brand new boxed set
> contains components to make up
> the models as either 5 sicarian
> infiltrators or 5 sicarian ruststalkers
> or a mixture of both"


----------



## venomlust

It would be really funny if the infiltrators didn't have the infiltrate rule.


----------



## Tawa

venomlust said:


> It would be really funny if the infiltrators didn't have the infiltrate rule.


Aww, spoilers! :laugh:


----------



## SonofVulkan

This keeps popping up on the Book of Faces. Maybe the pictures that somebody has circled are the Sicarians?


----------



## Stormxlr

SonofVulkan said:


> This keeps popping up on the Book of Faces. Maybe the pictures that somebody has circled are the Sicarians?
> 
> View attachment 959964770


Does this Sicarian have anything to do with SM Sicarian battle tank? Is that a Forge World?


----------



## venomlust

Stormxlr said:


> Does this Sicarian have anything to do with SM Sicarian battle tank? Is that a Forge World?


Nope, because that's the S-i-c-a-r-a-n tank.


----------



## Vaz

Sicarian = "dagger men", or maybe assassin in rough translation. I wouldn't have thought so, they sound more like melee rather than melta units.


----------



## Roganzar

Ooooo! Tech-assassins, that sounds pretty damn sexy.


----------



## Achaylus72

Just picked up current WD and now I'm convinced to get these for my Chaos Army, sweet.:good:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Once the Codex is out and I can read it, and form my 500pt list, then I will make my order.

Also on that image with the circled techs. I REEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLYYY!!! hope that those are the Sicarians because they look like absolute monsters. Would HAVE to have a 5-man squad of those in my army.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits

just leave this here


----------



## venomlust

Duuuuuuuude those swords are so cool! I love the way they paint those energy effects.


----------



## Zion

Some repeats, but I think these are a touch bigger:


----------



## Zion

More from Dakka:


> For those who "Deutsch nicht sprecken"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (really funny -.- ), there is nothing too special or paticularly interesting to read. Description of weapons and stuff. The red square tells about the functionality of those helmets. They give the bearer a 360° field of vision and send out a disturbing signal which lets the enemies eyes and ears bleed and give em a terrible headache. Which is quite cool.
> 
> Prices are 36 Euro for 5 models. Codex 26 Euro, Datacards 10, codex special edition 130 :>





> Sicarian Infiltrator approach their goals not with classic stealth, but rely on technology. Spread noise interference and set their enemies as a sensory barrage , which delivers it to the mercy of these cyborg killer.​ Sicarian Rust Stalkers are cybernetic assassin warriors with long limbs , which are absolutely devoted to the Machine-God. With the proper frequency, their Transonic weapons can penetrate the hardest armor itself.​




 

 

 

 

 





> Decent statline. The Dunestalker rule is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unit adds 3 inch to moving, running and charging. And the weapon rules are great...Salvopistol is 5 rending shots...ok strenght 2 is weak, but still. , Taserstaff hits 2 additional times on a to hit roll of 6. , Ghostbreaker Grenades always wound on a 4 ....reads really cool. (my own translations of the names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





> Prices, based upon the now confirmed listing:
> 
> Codex is $35 USD
> Sicarians/Ruststalkers box is $46.25 USD
> Datacards are $12.50 USD


RE: The limited ed:


> the small "book" holds a poster with 2 sides, one shows artwork of mars, the other one concept art. then there is the codex in a special design and a box which holds everything. and the datacards and mission markers :>





> The hint for next week is
> 
> 
> IT CAME CRAWLING FROM THE DUNES!!!





> Equipment rules that I can see:
> a model with data acquisition skull increases its moral value by 1 and receives the special rule Acute Senses.
> 
> Sicarian Battle Armor provides a 4+ armor save and 6+ saving throw (?)
> 
> a [Conversion Field] gives a saving throw of 4++. At the end of each phase, in which the carrier one or more awarded by the [Conversion Field] has passed saving throws, all units must pass a test within D6 inches to the wearer as they had been hit by a weapon with the [Blind special rule] . Friendly units can [reroll] this test.





> There is no hint on the painting page =) The only teaser is the one line on the last page, nothing more.
> 
> A small article to the imperative doctrines is on page 28, but tells nothing new. The rule i posted on the previous page shows what they do: immense short time buffs for different situations. The article points out the obvious: the right doctrine in the right situation let you win games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose there are not only shooting buffs, but melee buffs, armor buffs etc.
> 
> @Requizen, i do not know all the english rule names, but i make an attempt at translating everything accordingly which is found on the equipment page i posted.
> 
> - Flechette Blaster: 12" S 2 AP - Salvopistol (5 shots), Rend
> 
> - Storm Carbine: 18" S4 AP - Assault 3
> 
> - Transsonic Weapons are listed 3:
> Transsonic Blade: S +1 AP 5 Melee Transsonic
> Transsonic Knife: S User AP 5 Melee Transsonic
> Chorda-Claw: S User AP 5 Melee Transsonic Molecular Dissonance
> 
> Transsonic: to hit roll of 6 wounds automatically, ignoring toughness. In the first round of a melee all to wound rolls of 6 have AP2, in all other rounds EVERY wounds have AP 2. (This shows the weapon adjusting its frequency to the material they hit....weird tech inc :> )
> Molecular Dissonance: One of the attacks the model has, gains the rule Fleshbane (i hope this is the correct one :/ )
> 
> - Taserstaff S +2 AP - Melee, Taser
> Taser: to hit rolls of 6 = 2 additional hits
> 
> - Ghostbreaker Grenades Shooting: 8" S X AP 4 Assault 1 Explosive (3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haywire? (Impuls on german) Neural Trauma
> Melee: S3 AP 4 Haywire?
> Neural Trauma: Always wound on a 4
> 
> - Converter Field: Invul.Save of 4. After passing one or more invul saves with this equipment, all units within 6" must pass blind tests, friendlies can reroll those
> 
> - Digital Weapons: nothing new
> 
> - Refractor Field (not sure about that translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Invul Save of 5
> 
> - Data Grip Sting (what a name -_-) S User AP 5 Melee Datasting Haywire(?) Special Weapon
> Datasting: additional attack at initiative 10, but no additional pile in move.
> 
> - Sicarian Battle Armor: Armor Save 4+ Invul Save 6+
> 
> - Data Acquisition Skull: +1 Morale and Acute Senses
> 
> That is all the equipment listet. The page with the weapon closeups has only fluffy descriptions, that, while very cool and special and quite mad, gain no further insight in gameplay, so i wont translate those :>
> 
> Edit: yes, they all have 2 wounds! I like.





> The Ruststalkers have the special rules: Doctrina Imperative, Dunestrider, Bulky, FURIOUS CHARGE, FnP (no further comment on that one, so i think it will be 5+)
> 
> Infiltrators have : Doctrina Imperative, Dunestrider, infiltrate, Bulky, Stealth and again FnP


----------



## Zion

And now from B&C:























> via Endemion in the comment section on Faeit 212
> Some bits regarding this week...
> 
> The "coming next week" in White Dwarf states "It crawled from the Dunes"...
> 
> This new Unit has 2 options both are 2 wound models, one is a infiltrating power sword wielding unit, the other Is a furious charge unit armed with "Transonic Razor & Chordclaw"
> Transonic weapons are... odd to say the least, they work by finding the resonant frequency of what they hit and tune to it, so they get better in the second and subsequent rounds of combat.
> 
> Also as I saw something about this elsewhere in the comments, yes there *is* a limited edition Codex.
> Er, also also... the Skitarii see to have Imperial Guard... sorry, Astra Militarum style army wide "Orders" rather than Psykers (Obviously).
> 
> 
> The infiltrators have pistols (two options, one is 3 shots one is 5!) The Ruststalkers only have grenades.
> 
> 
> They are just infantry (though Bulky)
> 
> The Ruststalkers look like mechanical gimps, a bit like Voldo from Soul Calibur!
> 
> The Infiltrators ones do have kinda... dome heads with eye lenses and tubes hanging out that I guess give a spiderlike impression.
> 
> The Transonic melee weapons are only AP 5... but they auto wound on a 6 at AP2, plus they go to base AP2 from second round of combat onwards and still keep the auto wound on 6 rule.
> 
> 
> Toughness 3, 4+
> 
> That's their weakness, the Infiltrators have infiltrate (Suprise!) And Stealth though, plus a.special rule that lowers all enemy WS, BS, Initiative and LD within 6" by 1!
> As these guys are WS4 & S4 and have Power Swords, they will murderise Astartes in Assault I think, if you can get them there.


From B&C:


> the grenades are assault grenades but also have haywire and always wound on 4+ when thrown


----------



## Tawa

I may have a bit of a hobby chubby......


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tawa said:


> I may have a bit of a hobby chubby......


You aren't the only one. Love the Ruststalkers, the Infiltrators are cool but I am not sure about those heads.


LotN


----------



## Tawa

They will all look wonderful once they have received Grandfathers blessings..... :crazy:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tawa said:


> They will all look wonderful once they have received Grandfathers blessings..... :crazy:


Oh yes they would, but my Mechanicus will be pure. Knowledge is Power!


LotN


----------



## Zion

From Dakka:


> As i can read on page 28 on the new WD:
> They say, that with the Doctrina-Imperative you are going to be like a Tech-Priest, commanding your army from above.
> Knowing so far that we have seen 6 diffrent model and waiting for one more (the spider walker).
> I going to ask my self, will we see a HQ Ad Mech, if the player is going to be a Tech-Priest useing Doctrina-Imperative through the noosphare?


And this....


> You will find five different color scheme for the Skitarii at the new Codex
> The Foregeworld Metalica color scheme is a bone white...
> 
> <img border="0">


----------



## Zion

Not a great image but it exists:


----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion

> *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> _On The skitarii building sheet (or whatever it is named in english), is a black and white picture of all the new Skitarii models._
> _Two Onager walkers along with Vanguard, Rangers, and both of this weeks unit options. They are fighting Tau Warriors. _
> _No other new models are shown. Most likely saying that this is it._


----------



## bitsandkits

some good info and pictures you have found Zion, to be blunt i would have thought more people would have commented on these than have???


----------



## Tawa

It has been pretty quiet really.......

I think a small 500pt addition to my CSM may be appearing in the near future.


----------



## Brother Cato

So on a whim, I did a weblink hunt for a "Skiitari Alpha Primus", on the assumption it would be a clampack character.

No dice on the link redirect. I tried "Alpha Primus" and "Skiitari Alpha Primus" under the same method all the other weblinks were found.

It could well be that AdMech/Skiitari is going to be without a Plastic Clampack Character.

EDIT - Also,


----------



## Zion

So this is apparently part of the assembly instructions:









And here's some back of the boxes for you guys to enjoy:

















From Bolter and Chainsword:


> a bunch of new pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teaser for next week: what crawls from the dunes





> Infiltrators can switch stub carbine + powersword for flechette pistol + taser goad
> 
> Edit: The swap is free, and affects the entire unit (so you can't mix)


BoLS offering a summary:


> *
> Sicarian Ruststalkers* *Sicarian Ruststalker* WS4 BS4 S4 T3 W2 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv4
> *Ruststalker Princeps* WS4 BS4 S4 T3 W2 I4 A3 Ld9 Sv4
> Sicarian Battle Armor, Transonic razor, Chordclaw, Mindscrambler grenades
> Bulky, Doctrina Imperatives, Dunestrider, Feel No Pain, Furious Charge
> 5-10 models
> Princeps may take Special Issue Wargear and Relics of Mars
> 
> *Sicarian Infiltrators* *Sicarian Infiltrator* WS4 BS4 S4 T3 W2 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv4
> *Infiltrator Princeps* WS4 BS4 S4 T3 W2 I4 A3 Ld9 Sv4
> Sicarian Battle Armor, Stubcarbine, Power sword
> Bulky, Doctrina Imperatives, Dunestrider, Feel No Pain, Infiltrate, Stealth
> 5-10 models
> _Neurostatic Aura: Enemies within 6″ are -1WS, BS, I, Ld* ~HOLY MOLY!*_
> Princeps may take Special Issue Wargear and Relics of Mars


----------



## venomlust

Sorry for off topic, but has anyone keeping track of this White Dwarf noticed anything about the daemons hinted at in the previous issue? Is it just a preview of the new Visions magazine focusing on them?


----------



## Zion

From Warseer:


> For the 3 units of Ruststalkers + 1 unit of Infiltrators:
> - Infiltrators debuff aura increased to 12"
> - Once per game but not first turn, the Ruststalkers can charge after running (so effectively turning that into a 3D6+6 charge range)
> - I actually totally forgot is they gained USR
> 
> For the 2 Units of Dragoons + 1 unit of Ballistarius one:
> - Models in the formation can draw LoS and shoot through each other and don't provide cover to enemy units when they do so
> - At the beginning of turn 1 chose an enemy character, all models in the formation now will reroll failed wounds vs the character and his unit
> - Must be in reserve, but all come in play at the same time
> - If I remember correctly the USR they get are Outflank and Acute sense, or something like that


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> Sorry for off topic, but has anyone keeping track of this White Dwarf noticed anything about the daemons hinted at in the previous issue? Is it just a preview of the new Visions magazine focusing on them?


Looks like it was more of a hint at the Visions magazine than anything.


----------



## venomlust

Zion said:


> Looks like it was more of a hint at the Visions magazine than anything.


uke:uke:uke: Was thinking it had to be that or mention of the formation bundles on the webstore.

Thanks Zion!


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> uke:uke:uke: Was thinking it had to be that or mention of the formation bundles on the webstore.
> 
> Thanks Zion!


I can always be wrong of course, but the only Daemon thing I saw was the small pic of the Visions mag.

We'll know for sure in a couple of days I think.


----------



## MidnightSun

bitsandkits said:


> some good info and pictures you have found Zion, to be blunt i would have thought more people would have commented on these than have???


Well the models are pretty neat and the unit rules seem pretty solid, but since Harlequins came with 'you can only bring them as Formations' tacked on, I'm holding on to my money and judgement on the book overall until I know how they can be brought. If I need to buy the walkers, I'm totally out, but if there's a formation of just Vanguard or Vanguard and one squad of Rangers or something, I'm all over it.


----------



## Tawa

I only paint stuff now so it makes no odds to me, although I do usually make units according to their 'dex


----------



## SonofVulkan

We've all been waiting for Ad Mech to be released for years. I think GW has done themselves proud, showing all the other model soldier makers who's the top dog.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

These, along with all the FW AdMech stuff, have given me the biggest horn yet to start a new 40k army, and I'm really having to fight the urge not to pull the trigger on some of these, but considering it's more than two years since I last played 40k, I really can't justify buying anything GW related.


----------



## neferhet

On the back...bigger walkers!!! 

01101000 01101111 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01110010 01110100 01101001 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100011 01110010 01100001 01110000 00100001


----------



## bitsandkits

Khorne's Fist said:


> These, along with all the FW AdMech stuff, have given me the biggest horn yet to start a new 40k army, and I'm really having to fight the urge not to pull the trigger on some of these, but considering it's more than two years since I last played 40k, I really can't justify buying anything GW related.


Wanting them is justification enough!, stunning minis,totally fresh.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bitsandkits said:


> Wanting them is justification enough!, stunning minis,totally fresh.


It used to be, but I have a couple of system that I can play once or twice a week now, so I may as well spend the cash and hobby time on stuff that'll do more than just sit on a shelf and look pretty.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> It used to be, but I have a couple of system that I can play once or twice a week now, so I may as well spend the cash and hobby time on stuff that'll do more than just sit on a shelf and look pretty.


You'll be back, once you are in you are never out!


----------



## neferhet

Oldman78 said:


> You'll be back, once you are in you are never out!


Hell, its worst than cocaine and heroine mixed together...ask Doomrider!


----------



## Zion

vLsteSBHEcM​


----------



## Zion

From http://www.40kings.de/2015/04/ad-mech-codex-ist-da-alle-details-qna-in-den-kommentaren/



> *Force Org:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der klassische Force-Org der Skitarii ist im Prinzip eine Formation, die allen Einheiten “scout” und “crusader” verleiht, satt! Außerdem bekommt der Warlord (und damit einer der Infantrie-Einheiten) “preferred enemy”. Liest sich so wie: “unsere normalen Einheiten sind nicht stark genug – lasst uns mal ein paar gute USR verteilen…”.
> 
> 
> *Wardlord Traits:*
> 
> Die WLT sind mal wieder weniger spannend.
> 
> 
> shrouded
> eternal warrior
> eine Waffe master-crafted (aber kein Relikt)
> 12″ reroll pinning, moral, fear
> overwatch mit BF4
> reroll failed fnp + x
> *Relikte:*
> 
> 
> 
> myteriöses Zeug rerollen
> zealot USR
> Ini1: jede Einheit im Nahkampf mit Träger macht Widerstands-Test, verpatzt = W6 Wunden ohne Rüstung
> Phase Taser mit Initest bei Wunde oder tot
> Pistole mit Gimmicks
> Skull of Elder…Effekt xx
> *Waffen (Auswahl):*
> 
> 
> 
> Icarus Array (nur für Dunecrawler, aber SATT!): Deadalus missile launcher: heavy 1, 7/2 48″ skyfire + gatling rocket launcher: heavy 5, 6/4 48″ skyfire, ignores cover + twin icarus autocannon: heavy 2, 7/4 48″ skyfire, interceptor, twin-linked.
> Eradication Beamer (nur für Dunecrawler, Standarf-Bewaffnung): 0″- 9″: 10/1, 9″ – 18″: 8/3 blast, 18″ – 36″: 6/5 large blast
> Neutron Laser: 48″ 10/1 blast, concussive
> *Doktrinen:*
> 
> Es gibt insgesamt 6 Doktrinen. Zu Beginn der Bewegungsphase kann jeweils eine genutzt werden (one use). Die Doktrinen geben
> 
> 
> +1 BF
> +1 KG
> +2 BF / -1 KG
> +2 KG / -1 BF
> +3 BF / -2 KG
> +3 KG / -2 BF
> *Schmankerl: Dunecrawler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu gibt’s ein paar spannende Ausrüstungsoptionen, u.a. das Icarus Array für stolze 45 Punkte als Ersatz für den normalen Eradication Beamer oder den Neutron Laser. Die Läufer verfügen außerdem über Schilde (6++), die sich mit weiteren Läufer der Schwadron in 4 Zoll um jeweils einen Punkt verbessern (max. 4++).
> Und nun geht’s in den Kommentaren weiter!


And run through Google Translate:


> The classic Force Org of Skitarii is basically a formation that all units "scout" and "crusader" confers full! In addition, the Warlord gets (and thus one of the infantry units) "preferred enemy". Reads as: "our normal units are not strong enough - let us to some good USR distribute ...".
> 
> 
> Ward Lord Traits:
> 
> The WLT are again less exciting.
> 
> shrouded
> eternal warrior
> a weapon master-crafted (but not a relic)
> 12 "reroll pinning, morals, fear
> watch over with BF4
> reroll failed fnp + x
> 
> Relics:
> 
> rerollen myteriöses stuff
> zealot USR
> InI1: every unit in close combat with carrier makes resistance test, marred = D6 wounds without armor
> Phase with Taser Initest in wound or dead
> Gun with gimmicks
> Skull of Elder effect ... xx
> 
> Weapons (selection):
> 
> Icarus array (only for Dunecrawler, but NEED!): Daedalus missile launcher: heavy 1 7/2 48 "skyfire + gatling rocket launcher: heavy 5, 48 6/4" skyfire, ignores cover + icarus twin autocannon: heavy 2, 48 7/4 "skyfire, interceptor, twin-linked.
> Eradication projector (for Dunecrawler, Stan May-Armament): 0 "- 9": 10/1, 9 "- 18": 8/3 blast, 18 "- 36": 6/5 large blast
> Neutron Laser: 48 "10/1 blast, concussive
> 
> Doctrines:
> 
> There are a total of 6 doctrines. At the start of the movement phase can one be used (one use). Add the doctrines
> 
> +1 BF
> +1 KG
> +2 BF / -1 KG
> +2 KG / -1 BF
> +3 BF / -2 KG
> +3 KG / -2 BF
> 
> Treat: Dunecrawler
> 
> Plus there's a couple of interesting equipment options, including The Icarus array for proud 45 points as a substitute for the normal Eradication projector or the neutron laser. The runners also have shields (6 ++) that deal with other runners in the squadron 4 inches to climb up a point (max. 4 ++).
> And now it's in the comments section!


----------



## Zion

Dakka doing translation work:



> They are an Army of the Imperium (Battle brothers with all the other imperial factions), no HQs, it contains all the already leaked units - no surprises
> 
> Warlord traits:
> shrouded
> eternal warrior
> make a weapon master-crafted (except those from the Relics)
> 12″ reroll pinning, morale, fear
> overwatch using BS4
> reroll failed fnp + x
> 
> Doctrines:
> 
> There are a total of 6 doctrines. At the start of the movement phase can one be used (one use). Add the doctrines
> 
> +1 BS
> +1 WS
> +2 BS / -1 WS
> +2 WS / -1 BS
> +3 BS / -2 WS
> +3 WS / -2 BS
> 
> Relics:
> 
> Re-Roll mysterious objectives (not sure if that is meant)
> Zealot USR
> Ini1: each enganged unit (melee) with bearer has to roll a toughness-test, failed = D6 wounds no armour
> Phase Taser - after wounding an enemy -> initiative test, if failed the model is dead
> Pistol (Gimmicks)
> Skull of Elder…Effekt xx (no idea)
> 
> Armoury:
> 
> Icarus Array (Dunecrawler only): Deadalus missile launcher: heavy 1, 7/2 48″ skyfire + gatling rocket launcher: heavy 5, 6/4 48″ skyfire, ignores cover + twin icarus autocannon: heavy 2, 7/4 48″ skyfire, interceptor, twin-linked.
> 
> Eradication Beamer (Dunecrawler only, standard weapon): 0″- 9″: 10/1, 9″ – 18″: 8/3 blast, 18″ – 36″: 6/5 large blast
> 
> Neutron Laser: 48″ 10/1 blast, concussive
> 
> There are some interesting wargear options, for example the Icarus Array (point costs: 9 melta bombs) can replace the standard Eradication Beamer or the Neutron Laser. The Walker now has shields (6++), which are cummulative, each Walker in the squadron in 4" adds +1 (max. 4++).


----------



## Zion

From Bolter and Chainsword:


----------



## Zion

From Dakka:


> The Relic pistol is poison 3+, Illuminagen and deals 3 (instead of one) S5 AP2 hits


----------



## Zion

From Dakka:


Warhams-77 said:


> Got the confirmation from 40kings.de. The Codex says the Doctrine effect is army-wide, each doctrine can be used once per game. All units with the Doctrina Imperatives SR are affected.
> 
> No transport in this book


From Warseer:


> According to the leak, the autocannon has Interceptor _and_ Skyfire while the other two weapons only have Skyfire. So you have one weapon option that can still shoot at ground targets.


----------



## The Sturk

Having interceptor. With skyfire doesn't allow to shoot at normal units. It hasn't since 7th hit.


----------



## MidnightSun

2-8 Troops with no other restrictions giving Scout, and +2 or 3 BS on the first turn to re-roll the Gets Hot on my Plasma Culverins?

Hello, wallet.

Goodbye, wallet.


----------



## Vaz

Holy fuck.

Skitarii Maniple
Skitarii Vanguard, 2 Arc Rifles, Arc Pistol, 2 Radium Carbines, Arc Maul = 115pts
Skitarii Vanguard, 2 Arc Rifles, Arc Pistol, 2 Radium Carbines = 95pts
Skitarii Vanguard, 2 Arc Rifles, Arc Pistol, 2 Radium Carbines = 95pts
Skitarii Vanguard, 2 Arc Rifles, Arc Pistol, 2 Radium Carbines = 95pts
Skitarii Vanguard, 2 Arc Rifles, Arc Pistol, 2 Radium Carbines = 95pts
Skitarii Vanguard, 2 Arc Rifles, Arc Pistol, 2 Radium Carbines = 95pts
Skitarii Rangers, +5 Models, 3 Plasma Calivers = 210
Skitarii Rangers, +5 Models, 3 Plasma Calivers = 210
Ruststalkers, Two Transonic Blades = 160pts
Ruststalkers, Two Transonic Blades = 160pts
Ruststalkers, Two Transonic Blades = 160pts

Flesh Tearer's Strike Force
Blood Angels Sanguinary Priest = 60pts
5x Scouts = 55pts
6x Drop Pods = 210pts

Say goodbye to your vehicles First turn, 3 Pods comes down, and unleash 5 BS4 Haywire shots. Walkers charge in, get overwatched and if still alive, get hit by Arc Maul because you're clever and leave your character unengaged until pile in. If engaged in CC, then Infiltrating Transonic Blade Rustwalkers step forward and unleash their S5 Attacks which gain pseudo Rend and AP2 as combat goes on against T3 MEQ's, while power sword armed Infiltrators rip enemy MEQ's with their power swords.

2000pts


----------



## Lord of the Night

Huh no HQ. So then how do these boys work?? Can you actually make a pure Mechanicus force or are they limited to being just an ally force to a larger Imperial army??


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Don't see exactly where the problem is in not having a HQ - it just means that they're forced to use the Skitarii Maniple for their Detachment. It can be a problem with nonstandard missions like Planetstrike which get much more fun out of their Detachment system (such as 1 autopassed Reserve roll/turn), but nothing is actually preventing them from being a stand alone detachment.


----------



## Zion

Lord of the Night said:


> Huh no HQ. So then how do these boys work?? Can you actually make a pure Mechanicus force or are they limited to being just an ally force to a larger Imperial army??


Both. They are both a small stand alone force _and_ an ally option.

That said here's an interesting bit from Dakka:


> You know what's funny?
> 
> I showed all this stuff to my FLGS manager and he showed me the order form and info for Skitarii from GW.
> 
> It does indeed say clampack.
> 
> So WTF is it?
> 
> We now know we're not getting a HQ, so this is leaving me at a quandary.
> 
> Edit: Hang on... This order list is for the entire month of April!!!
> 
> This weekend: Skitarii Rangers, Vanguard and the Ballistarius kit.
> Next weekend: Codex and Rustwalkers.
> Weekend after that: Dunewalker.
> Weekend after that: Possible Clampack?
> 
> Could it be the HQ and preorder from the big AdMech Codex?


The Dunecrawler according to Natfka:


> Wargear
> Eradication Beamer
> Broad Spectrum Data-Tether
> Emanatus Force Field
> Searchlight
> 
> Special Rules
> Doctrina Imperatives
> Crawler-ignores diff terrain and auto passes dangerous
> Field Harmonics-increases invul saves +1 for each model in the same squadron within 4"
> 
> Options
> may include two more at 90pts each
> can replace its main weapon with a twin linked heavy phosphor blaster 15pts, nuetron laser and cognis heavy stubber 25pts, icarus array 35pts
> Can take any items from the Skitarii Vehicle equipment list.


----------



## bitsandkits

Could be an elite unit ala harlies


----------



## Crimson Shadow

Codex is up on the US site


----------



## Zion

Time to get some images up I think:

*Codex* - $33USD


> Knowledge Is Power.
> Merciless and pure in their search for data, the Skitarii - soldiers of the Machine God - march without emotion across the galaxy, tearing the secrets of war from the cold, dead hands of their enemies. Armed with the most terrifyingly advanced weaponry the Imperium has ever known, and driven by data imperatives that enhance their abilities to almost supernatural levels, the Skitarii are a post-human nightmare rendered in metal and flesh, collecting and analysing every morsel of information they can in order to fuel their thirst for ever more powerful tools of destruction.
> This 80-page, full-colour hardback book contains:
> A detailed, full background on the Adeptus Mechanicus, with information on forge worlds, motivations and history of the Skitarii and timelines giving you the lowdown on their place within the universe;
> Descriptions of the armed forces, vehicles and technologies of the Skitarii, with rules for each;
> A stunning showcase of beautifully-painted Citadel miniatures, with colour and iconography guides for every forge world faction.
> An Appendix detailing warlord traits, wargear and the Doctrina Imperative - a rule allowing Tech-Priests to remotely boost soldiers’ abilities from their observing scryships.













*Ruststalker Edition Codex* $165 USD


> Knowledge Is Power.
> This lavish, limited to 900 individually numbered Codex includes within its sumptuous box:
> Codex Skitarii - an 80-page, full-colour hardback book containing everything you need to know about the Skitarii - rules, descriptions, background description and colour schemes/iconography for each forge world’s legion;
> Thirty-six tactical objective cards;
> Six metal tactical objective markers, in a brass finish;
> Six Doctrina Imperative cards - special abilities bestowed by the observing Tech-priests;
> An envelope containing a double-sided poster - a detailed realisation of Mars on one side, and concept sketches of the Skitarii on the other.
> Merciless and pure in their search for data, the Skitarii - soldiers of the Machine God - march without emotion across the galaxy, tearing the secrets of war from the cold, dead hands of their enemies. Armed with the most terrifyingly advanced weaponry the Imperium has ever known, and driven by data imperatives that enhance their abilities to almost supernatural levels, the Skitarii are a post-human nightmare rendered in metal and flesh, collecting and analysing every morsel of information they can in order to fuel their thirst for ever more powerful tools of destruction.
> Please note, this limited edition is available in English only.
























































































*Adeptus Mechanicus Sicarian Infiltrators* - $46 USD


> Now more machine than man, the Sicarian Infiltrators are a hideous, frightening strike force - the height of Adeptus Mechanicus posthuman engineering. Enemies fall, deafened and blinded by the scree of a brutally disruptive audiovisual assault; battles are often decided before even a single kill is confirmed.
> This multi-part plastic kit contains all the parts necessary to build five Adeptus Mechanicus Sicarians - either Sicarian Ruststalkers or Sicarian Infiltrators, including one princeps. Each model features extensive body modification - flesh has given way to machine, and what little remains is encased in pressurised armour. Sensors, pressure gauges and data arrays cover their surfaces, and an included five sets of legs add a variety of posing options, making your squad truly your own.
> The Sicarian Infiltrators are the scout class; almost their entire human heads have been replaced with an intricate domed helm allowing a three-hundred and sixty degree view of the battlefield. Two weapon options are available to each model - ten sets of stubcarbine and power sword, or ten sets of taser goad and flechette blaster; a total of twenty weapons in the box. Their princeps carries a stubcarbine and power sword, with an included infoslave skull - every movement recorded and analysed for the optimisation of battle.
> The box contains 117 components, and is supplied with five 40mm round bases.
























































*Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarian Ruststalkers* - $46USD



> Initially an elite assassination squad, the Sicarian Ruststalkers proved so effective at the art of killing that they were repurposed as front-line, physics-manipulating commandos. Their transonic weapons hum and resonate with sickening efficiency, passing through the strongest armour as if it simply didn’t exist.
> The box contains 5 different, cybernetically augmented gasmask-clad Sicarian Ruststalker heads, covered in sensors and data-gathering devices to further the quest for knowledge. More machine than man now, their bodies are encased in pressurised armour. An impressive array of armament options include two transonic blades each, or a loadout of chordclaw, transonic razor and grenade pack, making a total of twenty-five included weapon parts. Their princeps includes a prehensile dataspike.
> This 117-component, multi-part plastic kit contains all the parts necessary to make either five Sicarian Ruststalkers (including one princeps), or five Sicarian Infiltrators, and comes with five 40mm bases.


----------



## Vaz

Love those Ruststalkers. And that LE dex as well is beautiful. If they were more like that,I might have considered getting more.


----------



## Roganzar

Vaz said:


> Love those Ruststalkers. And that LE dex as well is beautiful. If they were more like that,I might have considered getting more.


Have to agree on the Ruststalkers. The Alpha looks all kinds of mechanical-badassery to me.

EDIT: Apparently the squad leaders are called princeps. Just read the White Dwarf.


----------



## ntaw

Just noticed that the Skitarii Codex is the least expensive hardcover Codex to date. $10 less than even the Imperial Knight 'dex.


----------



## Zion

From Warseer:


----------



## Zion

Model kit actually has the full unit rules this time:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Zion said:


> From Warseer:


F*CK YEAH!



Zion said:


> Model kit actually has the full unit rules this time:


Yeah, GW mentioned that they would be doing this with future releases. It's because the new Warhammer will not have Army Books, just a single rulebook while the actual rules for specific units are found in their boxes. It's so they don't have to reprint army books or update them for the sake of a few units.


LotN


----------



## Zion

Where did GW mention that?

Also putting the rules in the boxes makes it a bit harder to keep track of when things see an update. Or are units not going to be updated without a rebox or new kit?


----------



## Zion

From Bolter and Chainsword:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Super Flayed Ones, wacky AA/melee/sniper Sentinels, De(mi-)filers, and funky Scions. Not bad, not bad...


----------



## Zion

The more I see of the Dunecrawlers, the less I think it looks anything like a Defiler. I'm even starting to think it doesn't look that much like a Sentinel.

I mean, yeah, it looks Imperial, but it doesn't look all that much like other stuff. It's a good balance.

Also the game needs more spider tanks. It needs ALL the spider tanks actually.


----------



## Einherjar667

Zion said:


> The more I see of the Dunecrawlers, the less I think it looks anything like a Defiler. I'm even starting to think it doesn't look that much like a Sentinel.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it looks Imperial, but it doesn't look all that much like other stuff. It's a good balance.
> 
> Also the game needs more spider tanks. It needs ALL the spider tanks actually.



I agree, i try to imagine how the machines would walk. The defiler looks like it would be a bit more jerky when it walks, the dune crawler looks more like it would stomp along the ground. I dig it a lot. It's the most fetching of all the models IMHO. Would be cool to see if an HQ rides in one in the codex ala tank commander


----------



## Zion

From B&C:


> via Skitarius, Black Library:
> 
> "He became one with the auspectral returns of Onager Dunecrawlers that had transported them across the desolate ice plains."


EDIT:
More from B&C:









EDIT 2: From Dakka:


> With regards to the relics, they have points costs and the special rules written in there too:
> 
> 
> Arkhan's Divinator - 5 pts
> 
> The Phase Taser - 15 pts
> S+2 melee, interdimensional Electrocution, and Taser
> Interdimensional electrocution - Any model which suffers one or more unsaved wounds from a weapon that has this special rule must immediately pass an initiative test or be removed from play.
> 
> Pater Radium - 20 pts
> 
> The Omniscient Mask - 20 pts
> 
> Phosphoenix - 25 pts
> 6" S5 AP2 pistol luminagen, phosphex, and poisoned 3+
> Phosphex - a successful roll to hit inflicts 3 hits against the target unit instead of 1.
> Cannot be taken by Ruststalker princeps.
> 
> The Skull of Elder Nikola - 25 pts
> 
> Don't know about anyone else, but none of them overly impress me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed 2 errors so far in the glossary though. Arc rifles are listed as 5 pts, not the 15 from WD - almost certainly meant to say 15 as the arc pistol is still 10 pts. The other error is in the vehicle equipment. For reference, here's the rules for that:
> 
> Cognis heavy stubber - 5 pts
> 
> Smoke launchers - 5 pts
> 
> Mindscanner probe - 10 pts
> -If a unit is within 6" of a friendly model equipped with a Mindscanner probe is charged, the charging models do not gain the bonus attacks for charging. However, if the unit was already locked in combat from a previous turn, or has gone to ground, the Mindscanner probe has no effect and the attackers gain bonus attacks as normal.
> 
> Cogis manipulator - 25 pts
> On vehicle equipment page - S x2 AP 1, same special rules as prehensile data spike.
> On cognis manipulator a own page - melee, specialist weapon, unwieldy, field repairs
> Field repairs - a unit equipped with a cognis manipulator has the it will not die special rule
> 
> The latter is almost certainly the correct profile. Still, it's enough to take everything with a grain of salt due to poor proofreading.


----------



## Zion




----------



## Lord of the Night

I can't quote it because I can't remember where I saw it, but I read a rumour today that says the Onager Dunewalker kit will cost $66. 

I dearly hope that's wrong.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits

Lord of the Night said:


> I can't quote it because I can't remember where I saw it, but I read a rumour today that says the Onager Dunewalker kit will cost $66.
> 
> I dearly hope that's wrong.
> 
> Dollars is a pointless currency to use online as it could be aus dollars, Canadian Dollars or US dollars .
> LotN


----------



## Einherjar667

Isnt 66 USD par for the course for a model that size?


----------



## Creon

I'd actually be surprised at that price, and happy to only pay 66 bucks. Which is sad.


----------



## Lord of the Night

The Skitarii are nearly all here, but the Tech-Priests will not be far behind;

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Codex-Cult-Mechanicus-ENG


LotN


----------



## Creon

Dead Link, but probably the Command Models for Tomorrow's release.


----------



## venomlust

Change the upper-case letters of the link with lower-case and observe why it's significant when you try to open the page.


----------



## Zion




----------



## unxpekted22

Wow this really snuck up on me. I didn't know the Mechanicus were getting their own codex books. I would love to have a Skitarii/techpriest army. 

Have GW prices been getting any better yet? heh


----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion

Adeptus Mechanicus Onager Dunecrawler:


> Owing its origin to the lost knowledge of millennia, the Onager Dunecrawler is based on the Mars Universal Land Engine; itself inspired by the bad-tempered beasts of burden that transported their masters across Holy Terra in ancient times. The Onager Dunecrawler, rather than being a mere people-carrier, is absolutely brimming with advanced, powerful weaponry capable of reducing worlds to wastelands.
> 
> A light walking tank, the Onager Dunecrawler features four crab-like legs with optional armour plating. The armoured cabin and reactor are complemented by a huge variety of modelling options, with searchlights, smoke launchers, cognis manipulators and mindscanner probes; and the cupola can be modelled closed or open, featuring a Princeps wielding a heavy stubber. You get a massive amount of configuration and customisation available even before applying weaponry.
> 
> On the subject of weaponry, included in the box are four variants: an eradication beamer, twin phosphor blasters with sensors, a neutron laser featuring a coaxial cognis heavy stubber or an Icarus array - an awesome anti-air assault package comprising twin autocannons, a gatling flak launcher, an armour-piercing missile launcher and a radar dish.
> 
> Included with this 119-component multi-part plastic kit, making one Onager Dunecrawler, is a small Adeptus Mechanicus transfer sheet and a 130mm round base.


----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion




----------



## Tawa




----------



## Creon

The Icarus Array make these VERY attractive as Imperial add-ons.


----------

